# Update: Frankie's CHF checkup



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Frankie went to vet yesterday for his 2 week checkup after being diagnosed with Congestive Heart Failure. Progress report was very encouraging. Dr. said his heart sounds very clear and to continue with the Lasix and Enalapril program which he will continue to take for the rest of his life. 

He also lost almost 1/2 lb. in 2 weeks!!!! We have been on a strict diet as he needs to lose almost 3 lbs. Dr. loves the Ziwipeak but she feels that he is not "active" enough to burn those calories in order to lose weight. Morning meal is Lean Blue Buffalo chicken and evening meal is still ZP but less than 1/2 scoop. We are trying to keep calories, fat and sodium down. Dr. gave us some Chicken Chips, made in USA, only ingredient is chicken and he can have 2-3 per day as a treat as they are only 2 calories. He won't touch carrots or green beans, these would make a nice lean treat. I keep trying though.

Frankie's LP surgery has been postponed until after the first of the year. All in all his report was very good!! :cheer:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That is GREAT news! I'll bet you feel relieved.

Way to go on the weight loss. That is impressive in a short time and I know that it has not been easy.

Frankie is such a fortunate boy to have you monitoring him so closely and taking such good care of him.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Great news, well done to both of you on the weight loss.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I am so happy for you that his check up went to well. Hope he continues to get even better!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Frankie looks so sweet! glad that he will be okay!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

So nice to hear all is going well


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Very encouraging news, long may it continue.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

What a wonderful progress report, Pam! Sounds like the new meal plan is working out well for him. Keep up the amazing work and keep us posted!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Pam...this is the first I have read of Frankies health issues...I am so sorry he is going thru this....sounds like you have a good handle on what will help him in the long run...hugs to him from the girls...


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

so good to hear he is doing well........great job on the Diet!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Nice to hear congratulations from all of you! Frankie is gnawing at my ankles right now to eat his dinner!!!!! Poor baby is always hungry.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Fantastic News Pam and Frankie!!!! So glad to hear that Frankie is loosing weight and progressing nicely on the meds!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So glad to hear of the good report and that he is doing well with the weight loss. I know you are relieved. Keep us updated.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Pam so glad to see this. So happy for both you and Frankie that things are going well


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so happy to read that Frankie is doing well!!! Kisses and hugs to your sweet boys, Pam!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

So glad that he is doing okay! That weight loss is a huge accomplishment.

Have you tried freezing the carrots and green beans? Jaxx doesn't really pay attention to them if they are from the freezer but he goes nuts for them after they have been frozen. I just take them out a little bit before I give them to him so they aren't too hard. He gnaws on them until they are gone if they are frozen.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm so happy to hear this great news!!! Good job Pam. You are taking such good care of him! I am looking forward to more great reports on his progress!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Keeping you and Frankie in our thoughts and prayers for his health and healing. 
So happy you had a good report from the Vet!


----------

